# what do you thonk about this car?



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

*what do you think about this car?*

http://html5.m.olx.cl/audi-a6-2002-iid-681941709?location=iquique.olx.cl

Iam debating on getting it. Any things I should look at? 

Its a 2002 3.0T quattro A6


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Are you sure? They didn't have a 3.0T in 2003.


----------



## Autojusto (11 mo ago)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> *what do you think about this car?*
> 
> http://html5.m.olx.cl/audi-a6-2002-iid-681941709?location=iquique.olx.cl
> 
> ...





If you want to sell your car do it here www.autojusto.cl


----------

